# Agile Management ... هل تعرفون عنها شيئا ؟



## أ بـو بـد ر (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

هناك مفهوم جديد لإدارة المشاريع - إن كان فهمي دقيقا - يسمى Agile Management

هل لديكم أي معلومات في هذا الخصوص ؟

و شكرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 فبراير 2010)

أول مرة أسمع فيها
من لديه معلومات فلا يبخل علينا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا عبدالرحمن

عشان أعطي الموضوع شوية حرارة
اقرأوا هذا الموضوع الذي يقارن فيه كاتبه بين الـ Project Managers و 
الـ Scrum Masters !
علما أن السكرم ماستر هي تسمية جماعة الأقايل لمدير المشروع بمنهجيتهم 

http://www.agilepm.com/freestuff/pr...masters-agile-project-management-matures.html


----------



## migo12 (25 فبراير 2010)

*لمزيد من الفهم حمل الاتي*

http://rapidshare.com/files/354151318/10022205.CNOTJTSAPM.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/354151877/10022205.CNOTJTSAPM.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/354152034/10022205.CNOTJTSAPM.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/354152516/10022205.CNOTJTSAPM.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/354151436/10022205.CNOTJTSAPM.part5.rar


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (25 فبراير 2010)

يا ساتر 
ايش هي الملفات هذي بالضبط يا أخ Migo ؟ 
الملف الأول لسه قاعد أحمل فيه من نص ساعة
حجمه 200 ميجا و لسه باقي لي ساعة عشان يخلص
و الله يستر لا يقطع على التحميل 


شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذي الملفات
على فكرة هل لديك خبرة أو معرفة بالأجايل منيجمنت ؟


----------



## migo12 (25 فبراير 2010)

Agile Project management is an unconventional approach to successful project completion. It turns project planning upside down by showing you how to team successfully with your business partners and by breaking lots of traditional program-management rules.

And for Me I am a HR Professional Trainer and preparing my courses right now in project management


----------



## عمادعبداللة (25 فبراير 2010)

http://www.pmhub.net/forums/index.php?sid=40dcd124e312c228962fd40b0c689e6c
ادخل على الموقع دة وهوة فية ابواب ومناقشات عن Agile Management


----------



## ahmedafatah (27 فبراير 2010)

from Head First P.65 
Iteration is a really effective way to run certain kinds of software projects.​​Agile software
development is an approach to managing and running software projects that’s based on the idea of​
iterative phases


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (3 مارس 2010)

الأخ migo
هل عملت restriction أو حدفت الملف الثالث ؟
هذا هو المتبقي لي الآن و لن تصدق إن قلت لك أني منذ أول يوم رأيت ردك المحتوي على روابط للملفات و أنا أحاول تنزيلها من النت 
أنت تعرف الرابيد شير 
و بالمناسبة
ما هو البرنامج الذي يمكنني من فتح هذه الملفات و الاستفادة منها ؟
و شكرا


----------



## AhmedElasmrElmashd (3 مارس 2010)

*ارجو ان يفيدنا احد بمقاله اوسع او اشمل 
*


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (6 مارس 2010)

تذكير للأخ migo


----------



## عبدو05 (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز اتمنى ان افيدك بهذا الكاتب والذي يحمل العنوان التالي agile management


----------



## عبدو05 (8 مارس 2010)

*agile management*

i can to helpe you


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (9 مارس 2010)

أشكرك يا طيب على هذا الكتاب 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## migo12 (10 مارس 2010)

اخي الفاضل ابو بدر
اعتذر بشدة لك عن التاخير بسبب اعمال كانت مؤجلة. الروابط كما هي لم تتغير و سوف احاول رفعها علي رابط اخر
اما طبيعتها فهو كورس فيديو شامل للموضوع المذكور و يتم بفتحها باي برنامج فك الملفات المضغوطه و تحت امرك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير
سأحاول العودة إليها الليلة ( شبكة العمل لا تسمح بالداونلود )


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (16 مارس 2010)

ما زال الملف كما قلت لك سابقا 
عندما أضغط على الرابط ( الجزء الثالث و هو المتبقي لدي ) تأتيني رسالة أن الملف Copyrighted و أنني أحتاج إلى إذن من صاحب الـ Copyright 
و هذه الرسالة لم تكن تأت من قبل عندما حملت الملفات الأخرى أو حتى عندما كنت أفتح هذا الرابط
يا ليت أخي الكريم حل المشكلة 
أدري تعبتك معاي و لكن انت ما تقصر جزاك الله خير


----------



## migo12 (29 مارس 2010)

تكرم عيونك يا ابو بدر

روابط جديدة و معذرة لانقطاع DSL و في الخدمة

http://hotfile.com/dl/29605362/a873a6a/10022205.CNOTJTSAPM.part1.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/29605364/4121e0c/10022205.CNOTJTSAPM.part2.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/29605469/381926a/10022205.CNOTJTSAPM.part3.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/29605562/989b44a/10022205.CNOTJTSAPM.part4.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/29605565/f28c8c2/10022205.CNOTJTSAPM.part5.rar


----------



## migo12 (29 مارس 2010)

و لعيونك كتب كمان

Agile Project Management: Creating Innovative Products By Jim Highsmith

http://hotfile.com/dl/34092995/ec088f6/0321658396.rar.html


----------



## migo12 (29 مارس 2010)

و كمان و كمان

Agile Project Management: How to Succeed in the Face of Changing Project Requirements

http://hotfile.com/dl/33332524/f21a92d/Sheva_agile-project-managemen.rar.html

اسالك الدعاء ان يفك كربي


----------



## Jamal (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## emofleh (28 فبراير 2011)

thank alot gents


----------



## molateam2 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

طيب الايجايل اسلوب للتنفيذ المشاريع الفكرة فيه ان مافي تفاصل الا للاشياء اللي محتاجها في الفترة الحالية يعني مافي تحليل لكل المشروع من الاول
الكلام دا لي؟ عشان في مشاريع كمية التغير فيها عاليه الايجايل جات تسهل عملية تنفيذ مشروع غير مكتمل المعالم من الاول
زي مشاريع البرامج الحاسوبية
ممكن تكون شغال في المشروع قبل التسليم بي شهور يقولو عايزين ندعم 64 او عايزين النسخة تشتغل على شبكة او عايزين يضيفو تقنية ظهرت
ودي اشياء حقيقي بتظهر في مشاريع البرمجة بصورة كبيرة انا عندي برنامج عندنا منه اكثر من 3 نسخ مختلفة بسبب ان كل شوي بنلاقي شي مفروض يضاف لشريحة معينة من المستخدمين 
الايجايل غير انه بيسمح بتنفيذ المشاريع اللي انت مش معارف بالتفصيل الدقيق اللي انت عايزة من الاول في اضافة بيسمح انك تسلم المشروع على دفعات (اصدارات) ودا بيسمح ان تنزل نسخ من المنتج في فترة مبكرة من عمر المشروع
دا بيصورة عامة
هل الايجايل ممكن استخدامها في المقاولات بصراحة ماحصل حاولت اطبقها ومش عارف حد استخدمها لكن هي على المستوى بتاع التيم ويرك قوية جدا في الجزء الاساليب اللي بتستخدمها للمتابعة


----------

